

Bill Gates says putting Internet access before malaria research is 'a joke' - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/1/5055454/bill-gates-malaria-research-more-important-than-internet-access

======
Isamu
"The world is not flat and PCs are not, in the hierarchy of human needs, in
the first five rungs"

Best Bill Gates quote I've heard.

